# Tucker HF1 - Gear Report



## longtooth (Feb 24, 2008)

Last July I ordered my 2nd Tucker HF1. This one will probably be the only BBQ rig I will ever own. I received it Monday 2-25-008. It was 7 months to the day from order & worth the wait.
Tucker holsters are top of the line in design, workmanship, beauty & durability. I chose the Diamond Cut design w/ a Texas Concho. Died Black Cherry.
1.5" belt loops are snug fit from the package but not so tight, like some, that the holster will not slide on the belt while rigging up.
Dye color is rich & deep into the leather. The edges are burnished, all edges are very smooth, & evenly died black that blends & fades beautifully into the Black Cherry.
Every border stamp is even in depth, clean, & exactly spaced. All are straight w/ the borders & stitching. Tooling wraps all the way around the holster to the back side. All the hand work is typical Tucker quality. 
White stitching contrasts beautifully w/ the dark Black Cherry.
Holster sets on the belt at about a 15 degree cant. For me personally & most others I think, this is the preferred angle for a comfortable draw.
Positioning of the belt loops draws the holster snuggle to the body. With a quality gunbelt there is no sag or rock on the belt at all. 
Gun retention is excellent & the draw is still smooth at presentation & return.
Tucker is quality leather that will last for yrs & the owner can secretly get excited as he hurridly grabs for his cover vest when the wind accidently blows it, "just enough.":smt023


----------

